# GenieGo and VOD



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Did a bit of a search here and didn't find an answer either here or on the DTV site. I just got a GeniGo installed on the home network. Pretty nice bit of kit. But what I'm not able to find is any explanation of why VOD is restricted. I get PPV and to a certain extent OTA (I would guess file format/transcoding isues), but VOD doesn't make as much sense. Is it as simple as a transcoding problem?

I'd love to be able to catch up on some old episodes of shows via VOD (Game of Thrones, yes I am late to the party on this one!) and download them to my iPad for viewing when I travel.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's a technical reason or contracts. GoT is available on HBOGo but of course, that requires internet connectivity.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you traveling overseas? if not, you can use the HBOGo app to catch up on those episodes


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe its because they want you to stream Video On Demand stuff directly from the iPad apps,which are there for manny of the premiums, and many others as well, like all the turner networks. If I had to guess I'd say the whole expiration date thing may have something to do with it as well for some Video On Demand, but who knows for sure. Not sure if the system is currently built to know the difference between Video On Demand and ppv Video On Demand for example.


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I believe its because they want you to stream Video On Demand stuff directly from the iPad apps,which are there for manny of the premiums, and many others as well, like all the turner networks. If I had to guess I'd say the whole expiration date thing may have something to do with it as well for some Video On Demand, but who knows for sure. Not sure if the system is currently built to know the difference between Video On Demand and ppv Video On Demand for example.


Thanks, inkahauts. I do use the HBOGO app, but it does require streaming. Sometimes that's not an issue, but all hotel internet access is not the same, and it's not a solution for airplanes. Yet.

I was more curious as to the reason why it's restricted. Since it's the same content that had already come in via satellite (and in many cases can be had via sat or VOD simultaneously), legal or contract issues don't make a lot of sense, which is why I supposed it was a file format or transcoding issue.

Thanks anyways. All of this is still bleeding edge, IMHO and eventually they will figure this out.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

My guess is that it is a legal/contract issue. DirecTV usually tends to air on the side of caution when it comes to stuff like this. If their contract with the channels doesn't specifically say they can allow VOD recordings to be transcoded to another file for use outside the home they won't allow it. This is because they don't want to take a chance of ticking off a channel provider and getting slapped with a lawsuit. 

Dish on the other hand it seems tends to be more likely to just assume that it's ok if the contract doesn't say they can't do it, and worries about it later when it goes to court ha ha ha.


----------

